# Can we still get CA FSW Immigration with points lower than 67



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

HI,

I am a mechanical engineer who had applied for Canadian Immigration as FSW in October 2009. I was satisfactorily assessed in the category of CONSTRUCTION MANAGER in May 2009 and the Nova Scotia told me to submit full application to Canadian High Commission in Pakistan. 

Based on my personal assessment, I was meeting the 67 Points (hoping that I could easily score full points of 16 for IELTS). After taking IELTS (twice) I got overall band score of 6.5 bands with L=6.5, R=6, S=7, W=7 and thus could only score 12 out of 16 points in the point calculator.

As I was bit pissed off by taking IELTS twice, I finally submitted my application to Canadian High Commission with all documents with a request for *SUBSTITUTED EVALUATION OR HUMANATIRIAN AND COMPASSIONATE CONSIDERATIONS *of my application as I was running short of 4 points (i.e I scored 63 points in total).

Can anyone in this forum based on his/her personal experience tell me that would I be able to get the Canadian FSW immigration based on my situation? What are the chances of winning the immigration in such cases?Just to share that I am meeting all other requirements apart from falling short of 4 points.

Regards,

DM


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't think you might be succesful. Certainly not now they have changed the immigration requirements and even demand language test for people born in the UK (English) or France (French).
Probably not the answer you were looking for...

Is your profession noc-code 7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades ? Or are you not on the new list anymore?
If your job is still on the list, I'm afraid the only thing you can do is study harder. A profound knowledge of the English language is in your advantage when you arrive in Canada. (and no, I'm not the principal applicant, my English certainly needs improvement!)


----------

